# Which Macro Lens For A Nikon D40?



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a lens to help me take better watch photo's. I'm a bit of a numpty with a camera so looking for something that will auto meter & preferably auto focus on my D40.

I'm setting a budget of about Â£250 (Â£300 absolute tops) for this purchase so the Nikon 60mm AF-S f/2.8 is out of the question unless can find a used one.

After doing a bit of research, I've been looking at the Sigma 70mm & 50mm f/2.8 EX DG and both the 18-50mm f/2.8 EX DC Macro / HSM and the 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 DC Macro / HSM as well as the Tamron SP AF90mm F/2.8 Di Macro, but to be honest I'm a bit confused as to which would be best for the job, or if there are better alternatives.

I know extension tubes are often suggested, but my 18-70 AF-S lens does not have manual aperture setting so tubes won't work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Bump

Have added the Nikon 60mm AF-D f/2.8 to the list of possibles, but would still like feedback on the Sigma lenses if possible.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Andy - Well there is nothing wrong with the research side of your plan as you have found the 'usual suspects' in the macro lens market within your budget - I had the Sigma 17-70mm zoom with macro which I used instead of my D80 kit lens & it's a great allround lens - I only used it to take pics of watches & didn't really go too macro on those really only took pics to advertise watches (some pics using it on my Sales thread here: Sales thread) - Would you be doing 'proper' macro of watches? and/or other macro stuff? - If yes a dedicated macro lens would be a good idea - The 90mm Tamron and 105mm Sigma are great for portraits too apparently

I recently sold my Nikon gear as it was not getting used & tried a few 'bridge' cameras but didn't got on with them so I am trying a Canon 450D (borrowed but have option to buy) and plan to try the Raynox DCR250 macro 'filter' which seems to get some stunning results paired up with the Canon IS lenses

HTH ... Paul


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

only just seen this, so sorry for not replying sooner

I recently bought the Nikon 60mm f2.8D for my F50, and it's very nice indeed. I bought it from ABC cameras and it cost Â£224 (I think that included delivery).

I can't comment on the other options, but I haven't been able to fault the lens yet




























The above three pictures were all shot full frame (no cropping), and not at full magnification either


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I use a Sigma 70mm 2.8 DG macro lens, which seems to work pretty well.

The difficult bit (I find) is getting enough decent light because I usually use a very small aperture to increase the dof.



















(and before you ask, no, the date wheel doesn't have 52 on it - I unfortunately didn't notice that the date was on the turn :lol: )


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i cant help on this one

but ken allways has some good ideas

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40/d40-r...ions.htm#lenses


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks.

I'm on the look out for a reasonably priced Nikon 60mm AF-D if anyone has one. In fact I'll post a WTB


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded.

It took a few goes, but I won an ebay auction on a Nikon 60mm AF-D f2.8 last night.

Looking forward to experimenting now.


----------

